# Damn ran into an SUV...



## Predator_CITF (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll make this post quick, I'm about to leave. The other day, when I was driving to school, I fell asleep (had 3 hrs of sleep night before) and ran into the back of a Jeep Grand Cherokee (didn't brake fast enough). Nothing happened to the guys SUV cause it was higher than my car, but the front of my car like went "underneath" his car. My bumper is fine, but my hood is crumpled backwards, and the grill got completely destroyed. I hope you guys know what I mean. Like...the front center of the hood went directly underneath his SUV (since it was higher than mine).

Now, my hood is jammed (cant open it, hood got shoved in the downwards direction and messed up the opening mechanism).

What's the easiest way to fix all this? If I go to a collision center, will it cost more than 1,000$+ to get a new hood, + grills, and fix the heeadlights (one of them got broken off from the bumper).

Or should I go to a junkyard?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

My bet is on chop shopping the darn thing. just cut off the hood and buy a used one from the junkyard along with the head lights. Hey use thi as an opportunity for a caron fiber hood.


----------



## Predator_CITF (Jan 10, 2007)

are carbon fiber hoods good? do they cost a lot more?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Jack up the front of the car and look unterneather to access the lack relaese mchanism, you might be able to remove it from there. If not and you are going to replace the hood, then I would either drill our cut through the material carfully near the latch


----------



## Predator_CITF (Jan 10, 2007)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Jack up the front of the car and look unterneather to access the lack relaese mchanism, you might be able to remove it from there. If not and you are going to replace the hood, then I would either drill our cut through the material carfully near the latch


Sorry, I don't have any jacks and my parents aren't really "car savvy." How much would it cost to repair the hood and grills and fix up the headlights? Or is it easier to just get a new one?

What about getting them from a junkyard?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Predator_CITF said:


> Sorry, I don't have any jacks and my parents aren't really "car savvy." How much would it cost to repair the hood and grills and fix up the headlights? Or is it easier to just get a new one?
> 
> What about getting them from a junkyard?



Bring you car to a professional autobody shop and ask them these question and then have them quote up the fix.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I found a place with good prices and OEM style hoods. 93-97 Nissan Altima Carbon Fiber Hoods from VIS_Racing at Andy's Auto Sport the prices range from 430 bills to 590. they also have the grills or a grill. I would go with the mesh grill, but thats just me only 26 dollars and up, heres the link. 
93-97 Nissan Altima Grills at Andy's Auto Sport and finally the head lights. about 190 bills and they are close to stock. Maxzone Headlights - Diamond for 93-97 Nissan Altima at Andy's Auto Sport


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Direct PARTS connection

You can get a new hood here for less than $300 if I remember correctly. Light fixtures are likely about $90 each so long as you're not getting them from the dealer. Grill should be another $40-60


----------



## Predator_CITF (Jan 10, 2007)

Leuthesius said:


> Direct PARTS connection
> 
> You can get a new hood here for less than $300 if I remember correctly. Light fixtures are likely about $90 each so long as you're not getting them from the dealer. Grill should be another $40-60



Hey thanks for all the links guys, but I need to first take it into a Professional Body Shop to get a quote on how much it would cost for them as well as what exactly is broken. The hood right now is stuck (mechanism jammed) so we are not able to open it up to see what exactly is wrong.

Do you guys know of any good body shops / collision centers in the Dallas/Forth Worth area?

Thanks.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

maybe MACCO?


----------



## bharad (May 2, 2006)

Even my car met a similar fate yesterday. Jammed into an SUV. I am able to open the hood, and the grill is damaged and one of the headlights glass is broken.

Is it possible to get the hoot repaired or replacement is the only option available.

And I am finding it a bit difficult to remove the hoot from the car i.e, have opened the screws of the hoot but there is a water supplying wire to the wipers going from the engine side into the hoot, any idea on how to take it out carefully.

Thanks a lot in advance.

 RB


----------

